# Broadreach pup chosen!



## Flo31 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all this is my first posting but thought I'd share my news - chose my puppy yesterday from Anne at Broadreach (thank you Turi & Saffi, you made searching for a reputable breeder a lot easier!) a little apricot f1b boy, can't wait to pick him up on Sunday. Mum is Mabel and dad is Oscar. So excited now off to buy a crate, toys etc. I live near to Windsor and would love to hear from other owners so maybe we can arrange some play dates!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations !!! 

Look forward to seeing pics of the little man..

Enjoy your shopping trip 

xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What an exciting time for you . Lots of fun to come


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi , how exciting. I live close to Windsor and often walk in the great park or at virgina water with Betty and Ted. You will not regret getting a CP!!

Another ILMC member ( JulesB) lives in Windsor...she has the smallest CP I have seen ( little black Betty) - I am sure you will bump in to her at some point!!


----------



## Flo31 (Jan 24, 2013)

Am sure I'll bump into you in the great park! If you do the long walk you may have already seen us with a black Portugese Water dog- very similar to a CP.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy a lovely little brother to your doggy they'll be great mates and look fab together, looking forward to pictures x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How exciting - roll on Sunday. Looking forward to seeing lots of pics!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

How lovely! So excited for you - we have a F1B black pupster from Broadreach who was born on 17 April and his mum was also Mable but dad Hector (so half brother!). Monty is absolutely gorgeous and we love him to pieces. He's very busy but fantastic fun!

really pleased for you. X


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi congrats!  we picked Scooby up from Broadreach a month ago. She is an f1 apricot mum Ellie and Dad Oscar, so half sister! Scooby has been an amazing pup so far, so well socialised so Anne did a fantastic job. I used to live in burnham/maidenhead area and currently live in reading, so I know Windsor really well, so could def meet up! xx


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Mitzi is from broadreach and like you I found turi's posts really informative btw haven't seen any from her recently about saffi hope she's ok. Mitzi will be 11 months next week and I really can't believe what a joy she is - she really does make the home complete. Good luck with your little chap


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking the same about Tito and sagging, she always use to be on here but now not do often? Hope they are all ok!


----------



## Flo31 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks all for your lovely messages - change of planning, am heading up to get him this morning! Will post some pics very soon. Sooo.... excited.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How exciting - travel safely. And hope the trip back with your pup goes well. Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oooooooooooh my Kipper's dad is Oscar too! And he is an absolute joy - we are delighted with him! I really rate Broadreach! Good luck with it all and enjoy!


----------



## Loubylou (Feb 2, 2013)

I too am off to Broadreach tomorrow, exciting times


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So exciting. Congrats. Can't wait to see pics of your new baby!!!


----------



## Cara (Feb 3, 2013)

*Patiently waiting, or not!*

I am also waiting to get an F1b cockapoo pup from Broadreach. Anne's dogs are gorgeous. I have seen lots of pics of Anne's F1 cockapoos but not any of her F1b pups and adult dogs. I would love to see some pics if anyone has any? It might make my wait go a little quicker and also please the children! 
I chose F1b with the hope it won't shed as the F1's I saw did shed their coat.

Did you pick up your puppy? How's it going?


----------



## Flo31 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all - apologise not got back sooner but our Broadreach pup arrived last Thursday (still nameless, either Basil or Woody I think!). He howled the first night in his crate but since has slept in it all night, with no puppy pad & has been clean ever since (am I speaking too soon!) - not even an accident in the house! He's a great little chap, sits on my feet at any opportunity but tears round the garden when he's out. Fingers crossed it continues .... Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Flo31 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Here he is....*

Woody or Basil.....


----------



## Flo31 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oops sorry - didn't mean to post him upside down....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh i love him. He is beautiful even upside down!!! This is making it so hard for me to wait until next year!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

No worries! I just turned my laptop round! He is gorgeous. I think he suits Woody! x


----------



## Flo31 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah thanks guys - he is rather cute! My daughter loves Woody, my son Basil! Aagghhh.... This dog naming is worse than children naming! Need to choose tonight as can't bear him being 'pup' any longer x


----------

